# How many glasses of milk to you drink?



## MDLarson (Apr 7, 2002)

I was eating supper tonight with my wife, and she always teases me about how much milk I drink.  I probably got about 5 or 6 full glasses down to her glass and a half .

So I'm just wondering.  How many glasses of milk do you drink for supper / dinner?  (sorry, same word means same thing for me)


----------



## Izzy (Apr 8, 2002)

I've been known to polish off almost a whole gallon at a sitting...sometimes I just have a taste for milk...it's gotta be chocolate milk though


----------



## dricci (Apr 8, 2002)

Humans are the only animal to drink milk past their infancy. Hmm...


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 8, 2002)

Not only that, but they're also the only species (that I know of) to drink the milk of another animal...


----------



## edX (Apr 8, 2002)

nkuvu - have you ever tasted human milk? nasty stuff !!! of course i think all milk is nasty without cereal or ice cream in it. I cannot imagine drinking as much as Matt. yeach


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 8, 2002)

Uh, yes I have tasted human milk.  But that was a _long_ time ago, and I don't remember the taste at all.  



> i think all milk is nasty without cereal or ice cream in it


So let me get this straight -- you put milk on your ice cream?  

I used to drink a lot of milk as well.  I think I was on the order of two to three gallons a week(?)  Anyway, I got over it and now I drink soy milk when I want a milk-like liquid.  I don't drink soy straight -- that's foul.  I will drink rice milk straight, though...


----------



## edX (Apr 8, 2002)

for some odd reason i detest milk, but find milkshakes to be a special delight. who would figure. it might have something to do with being allergic to milk but loving ice cream.  oh, and i only like whole milk. anything less is just plain gross. that might have to do with having had a diabetic father who could only drink skim milk, so that was the only kind we had in the house.


----------



## ksuther (Apr 8, 2002)

I have a glass at breakfast, lunch and dinner.......milk is yummy, but only skim. I know, I'm weird 
Milkshakes are yummy Ed


----------



## dricci (Apr 8, 2002)

If you are a Milkshake lover but hate Milk, no need to fear! Did you know that Wendy's Frosty's use Soy Milk? From what I've heard and read, it's true.

Milk is just not meant to be drank after infancy, esspecially from another species! Think about it, it's nasty!


----------



## MDLarson (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dricci _
> *If you are a Milkshake lover but hate Milk, no need to fear! Did you know that Wendy's Frosty's use Soy Milk? From what I've heard and read, it's true.
> 
> Milk is just not meant to be drank after infancy, esspecially from another species! Think about it, it's nasty! *



Mmm Wendy's is the best (fast food) joint.  

dricci, are you a vegan, or are you just turned off at the very thought of cow milk?


----------



## ulrik (Apr 8, 2002)

I tend to drink as much milk as I can get. I don't know why, I've been like this since the beginning. When I see milk, I have to drink it! Also, I always get this strange feeling when I walk past a cow..similar to when I see a barrel of beer...I just want to lay myself under it, open it up and start drinking until the cow is empty...the barrel I mean....or both......

I tried to switch to soy milk, but I got paranoia and was nervous all the time, started eating like an idiot so I realized I am just too weak to stop, so I went back drinking beer....milk I mean......

sad, sad, terrible sad story....


----------



## dricci (Apr 8, 2002)

No, I'm not vegan. I've considered vegetarianism though. But for now I do eat some meat, that may change in the future, I don't know. I think meat just becomes an addiction.

I've looked into it a lot, the whole milk thing just makes me sick. The milk we drink is designed for baby cows! But good advertising from the milk companies make it so that you never have to know that. Little kids think that it just happens. Wrong! The cows have to be impregnated before the milk happens. Gee, kinda like how it works with Humans, eh? Do we drink human milk after we've grown up? Nope. Why should we drink Cow milk then? Is it really that different? It's worth thinking about.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 8, 2002)

Milk is nasty, but my parents make me drink it for dinner.  I really hate it when the milk gets warm.  Makes me wanna puke.


----------



## ulrik (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dricci _
> *Do we drink human milk after we've grown up?*



Do we get the chance? 

The human eats all sort of stuff which isn't "ment" for him...he does that since hundreds of years, and I don't think that 1000 before christy there was a milk company advertising milk...


----------



## dricci (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ulrik _
> *Do we get the chance? *



Some people do 

I think I should stop there


----------



## ulrik (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dricci _
> *
> Some people do
> *



Touché


----------



## sheepguy42 (Apr 8, 2002)

Try http://www.milksucks.com/index2.html
There is evidence (and not just on this anti-milk site) that too much dairy can significantly increase one's risk of prostate or breast cancer (I hope I don't have to explain why not both  ) . Now, too much of anything seems to increase the risk of some cancer, and as many people say "moderation is the key," but I just thought this would be a good place to mention the link for those of you who drink a lot of milk (that you may moderate your intake a bit) or those of you who don't like milk but are made to drink it ("No thanks, mom, I don't want prostate cancer") and those of you who think it's nasty can have another reason to not drink it.


----------



## genghiscohen (Apr 8, 2002)

I prefer skim milk.  Even 2% tastes "greasy" to me.  And I usually put it in my coffee.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 8, 2002)

Dont try to chug 2%... it will make you puke if you drink enough of it.  They were having competions some place I went.  They were seeing how much milk you could drink before you puked.  Nasty ass looking.


----------



## divibisan (Apr 8, 2002)

I only like milk with cookies



> but only skim.



I agree, skim milk is refreshing and is really good after something sweet and mouth-drying, whole milk is too creamy and thick, it makes you more thirsty



> Mmm Wendy's is the best (fast food) joint.



Woo!! Wendy's Rules!!!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 8, 2002)

Skim is good.  I have to drink 2% almost everyday for dinner. I have it on  my cereal everyday... blahhh. I will have no more of that crap.


----------

